# Laptop am Fernseher anschließen?



## LegendGT (12. Dezember 2009)

*Laptop am Fernseher anschließen?*

hallo zusammen

Hab vor paar Wochen versucht mein Laptop anzuschließen.ging leider nicht..an meinen Fernseher kam jedes mal die Fehlermeldung" Signalkabel überprüfen" .(kein Bild) hatte bereits mein alten Pc am Fernseher angeschlossen,funktioniert ganz normal.Habs über diesen blauen Anschluss gemacht.Mein Laptop hat noch ein gelben (4pol.) Anschluss.weiß leider nicht wofür das ist.

mein Fernseher hat blauen Anschluss(PC),S-Video,Video,DVI

habe einen Samsung Fernseher.

kann mir jemand vielleicht helfen?


----------



## mattinator (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Laptop am Fernseher anschließen?*

Die Verkabelung sollte beim Starten des Notebooks ansgeschlossen sein, damit der Treiber der Grafikkarte erstmal den Fernseher erkennt und den Anschluss aktiviert. Evtl. muss man das manuell im Treiber-Panel forcieren. Welches Notebook und welchen Fernseher hast Du genau (Modellbezeichnungen) und wie genau hast Du beide Geräte miteinander verbunden ?


----------



## LegendGT (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Laptop am Fernseher anschließen?*

also ist beides schon ziemlich alt.. hab 2005 mein Notebook gekauft. 

Notebook ist Fujitsu Siemens Computers Amilo M1424

und Fernseher Samsung Lcd Tv LE32T5

hab über "Pc In" verbunden.Ist das blaue Kabel


----------



## LegendGT (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Laptop am Fernseher anschließen?*

das war ja schon angeschlossen.Das Bild kam kurz für 5 sekunden und verschwant.Danach kam die Fehlermeldung "signalkabel überprüfen"


----------



## mattinator (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Laptop am Fernseher anschließen?*

Also Anschluss am analogen D-Sub-Ausgang des Notebooks und Nutzung des Fernsehers wie ein normaler analoger Bildschirm. Wichtig ist dabei, dass die zulässigen Parameter des Fernsehers nicht überschritten werden (vertikale und horizontale Bildwiederholfrequenz). Die Werte sollten im Handbuch stehen und wahrscheinlich die vertikale Bildwiederholfrequenz nicht größer als 60 Hz sein. Wenn der Grafiktreiber den Fernseher nicht korrekt erkennt, kann es sein, dass der Fernseher übersteuert wird. Dabei kann es schon passieren, dass das Bild kurz angezeigt wird und der Bildschirm sich wegen unzulässiger Ansteuerung sicherheitshalber abschaltet. Die "Bildschirmaktualisierungsrate" kann man in den erweiterten Einstellungen des Bildschirms konfigurieren (s. Bilder). Am besten ist es, erstmal den kleinsten verfügbaren Wert zu verwenden. Wenn dann beim Erhöhen etwas nicht klappt, fällt der Treiber automatisch in die vorherige funktionierende Einstellung zurück.


----------

